# Recommendation for windshield sun shade



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome! 

We have two Covercraft UVS100 sunshades (one for the Cruze and one for the Cobalt), and I bought a third for my brother's Buick - they're custom fit, and very high quality. Not the cheapest, but you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Chevy-Accordion-Sunshade/51240722

Bought this one, fits fine, looks good, and does it's job. 

No need to pay more.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CoverCraft makes a quality product. Never been disappointed with them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've also dealt with coverking for custom fit products and they too have been fully satisfactory.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Another vote for Covercraft. Expensive yet really blocks the heat from the sun.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Weathertech that fits and holds nicely. It rolls up when not in use so there is some curl.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Sorry for replying to such an old thread, I"m just new to the board and going through them.  My previous car was a 2013 Buick Verano, and I kept the sun shade from that car. It was custom made to fit perfectly (and it did!) I kept the shade when I traded in the Buick, and it fits very nicely in the Cruze! I am happy about that.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We have two Covercraft UVS100 sunshades (one for the Cruze and one for the Cobalt), and I bought a third for my brother's Buick - they're custom fit, and very high quality. Not the cheapest, but you definitely get what you pay for.


I just got a Covercraft UVS100 for my 10-day old Cruze. I like the fact that it fits the windshield perfectly, but (given its rigidity), It's left a couple scuff marks on my dashboard.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

You can choose from several options for your Cruze, but like others said, Covercraft is the most popular. This custom patterned sunscreen not only helps reduce the interior temperature when it's hot outside, it also helps protect the vehicle interior from damaging UV rays that enter through the front windshield all year long.


----------

